# Photography Workshop by John Butler



## oasis

Join us on a Photographic Holiday at the Oasis Scala Beach Hotel on the Island of Agistri from the 16th April 2012. The Oasis Scala Beach Hotel Agistri is running photographic holidays that you could incorporate in a family holiday. The first one is planed for 16th of April 2012 for one or 2 weeks, it's up to you.
 The photographic part of the holiday will be led by *Jon Butler *ARPS Jon is a Fine Art print maker with over 20 years experience of using large format cameras in Greece.
for more informations Conferences, meetings, workshops & events at The Oasis Scala Beach Hotel
please ,if the thread is out of the rules,delete it


----------



## flashyinteractive

That workshop sounds like a lot of fun. Thanks for posting a link to find out more info.


----------

